# What are your show requirments?



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

There are some things that a show needs to "fit" for me. If A show I am thinking about doesn't fall into the following 5 requirements I wont go.

1. Ribbons 1st-6th
2. Decent High Point awards (no hay bags, I have a billion of them)
3. Buckle, Saddle, etc. Series award
4. No more than about $10.00/class (I'll go to $15.00 for a saddle or larger prizes)
5. I also take into account how far the show is from where I live, if the show totals to more than about $250.00 I wont go. Once again I get a little lax if there is a saddle involved. 

So I am wondering what YOUR requierments for a horse show are?


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

must be western.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Good judges and within decent driving distance. If I don't respect the judge's opinion, why would I pay the money to get it?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Anything i can get to within 1/2 hours. It's all experience for me and my horse.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Anything I can get a ride to, since I don't have a truck or a trailer.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Good judges and within decent driving distance. If I don't respect the judge's opinion, why would I pay the money to get it?


100% with you there 

Also must be localish, don't like to travel too far with my allergies. We are really lucky and have some fantastic equestrian facility's near us with great shows with decent competition.


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Good judges and within decent driving distance. If I don't respect the judge's opinion, why would I pay the money to get it?


Pretty much!


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

Good Judges
Safe grounds
and good float parking.

the judges at the ORD y mate did on my horse today were TERRIBLE! one wouldnt place any horses unless the horse was grey. And one chose the same 4 people every single time no matter what the horses did.. then that judge fainted and vomited and got rushed to hospital and then they chose a random PARENT who had no idea what she was doing judge and for the round the rong ones she said.. "I dont know what I'm judging for, So if you go clear Ill put a tck next to your number.. then I will just choose random numbers of those who went clear"


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

If my trainer and some of my barn goes to it, and if she says me and Blue are ready, we go. Our barn is an eventing barn and we travel up to 15 hours sometimes for a show.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Good judges, nice parking, good, safe place, & not too far for driving. & English of course.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Anything nearby, under $10/class, fit between school and work, and allows for unregistered horses. I don't show very seriously -- it's mostly for fun and to get my horses exposed to new things. 
However, the only local shows that are close enough are at the county fairgrounds, and a good deal of them aren't publicly announced. So it's really hard to figure out when the next show is. o_o


----------



## chazzix (Apr 11, 2009)

good grounds 
good parking 
within a hours jerney , 
reprotation of the venue and past shows 
good classes? x


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

This has been a tough decision for me lately. My horse show budget has been wiped clean by car & truck repairs this year so my initial goal of obtaining Top 5 in Zone 5 is out the window. Now I'm looking for open shows to attend this summer. These shows would need to have the following requirements:

= about 2 hour drive (or so) from home.
= PAC approved
= approved for state championship qualifications
= daily high point awards
= jackpot classes
= history of large classes
= good judge

If there are two shows on the same day that I have to decide between, I look to see which show has the better judge.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Decent footing and warm-up areas are important. Locality to my home. No more then 4 hours for an AQHA show and then the stalls must be safe and I prefer to camp there rather then stay at a hotel. Judges are also something that are taken into consideration.


----------



## photocowgirl (Mar 4, 2009)

I wish there were shows around here with high point awards and classes under $10...
It seems to be slim pickins around here...but I just moved here a couple of years ago so maybe I'm just not in the loop...

It used to be I'd haul to anything I could afford within about 4 hours for ApHC shows, but now I just want to find a decent open show within 45 minutes and classes around the $5 range...growing up makes you broke Basically I take what I can get.

When I was little (like 10-15 years ago) we used to show a lot of fun shows that were $5 to show all day. The judges usually stank, but it made for a fun cheap day. Wish there were more around now.


----------

